# لمحبى المدرسيين



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2009)

_اكيد فى ناس متير بتحب المدرسين  علشان كدا انا جيبتلكم موضوع 
جميل اوى تحيا لكل استاذ وكان  نفسى ااقولها لاستاذى 
وهي بدل أغنية الحلم العربي

وهي

أستاذ وراء أستاذ

جايين على فصلنا

حامليين باديهم عصى 

ناويين على ضربنا
دا حلمهم 
طول عمرهم 
سم يسمهم 
كلهم كلهم 

جاااايز ضرب الأستاذ 

يسكتنا يوم أنما

بفصل شغبنا يزيد

يوصل لأبعد سماء

دااا حلمنا 
طول عمرنا
فصل يلمنا
كلنا كلنا

الغش مو مستحيل 

مادام من بعده نجاح

والأمتحان لو كان طويل

يبقى التغشيش مباح

دااا حلمنا 
طول عمرنا
فصل يلمنا
كلنا كلنا

أتحدى الأستاذ وأتمرد

وأتعلم تبقى جرئ

مشوار الطرد جميل

بأنذار تبدأ الطريق

دااا حلمنا 
طول عمرنا
فصل يلمنا
كلنا كلنا_


_منقول بس لو دخل استاذ يعرف انى بحبه اوووووووووووووووى _​


----------



## عبير الإيمان (28 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههه

يا عيني .... على الأغنية اللي تجنن

لا بجد بتحب الأستااااااااااذ كثير ما شاء الله عليك 

هههههههههههه

............

سلمت يديك ولا حرمنا الله من جديدك 

أحتراااااااااااااااااامي ....​*


----------



## happy angel (28 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههه

حلوه بجد*​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2009)

عبير الإيمان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يا عيني .... على الأغنية اللي تجنن
> 
> ...



_مرسى على المرور_​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوه بجد*​




_مروريك الاجمل _​


----------



## eriny roro (28 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههه
جميلة يا جون

على فكرة انا عندى مدرسين كتير فى العيلة 
هههههههه ​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2009)

_اه  اولها   اهوه ع فكرة انا بحب المدرسين اوى ها وابقى سلمى عليهم
ونورتى ​_


----------



## just member (28 يونيو 2009)

جمييييييل يا جون
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## مريم12 (28 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*رائع يا جون *
*تسلم ايدك*
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## mero_engel (28 يونيو 2009)

*مالك ومال المدرسين *
*بتخبط في الحلل انت *
*ههههههه*
*ماشي يا جون*​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2009)

just member قال:


> جمييييييل يا جون
> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


_نورت الموضوع يا جميل_​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههه

دي احلى من الاغنية الاصلية​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> *رائع يا جون *
> *تسلم ايدك*
> *و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​




_مروريك جميل يا مريم _​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *مالك ومال المدرسين *
> *بتخبط في الحلل انت *
> *ههههههه*
> *ماشي يا جون*​



_[COLOR="Blu
[CENTER][I][SIZE="5"]هو انتى منهم 30: انطردنامن المنتدى والحمد لله     :w00t 
بس برضو انتو لو ترحمو مكناش عملنا كل ده_​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههه
تحفة يا جون

ضحكتني وانا زعلانة 

تعيش وتضحكنا​*


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> دي احلى من الاغنية الاصلية​




_نورتى الموضوع  وشرفتينى _​


----------



## zezza (28 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههه
جميلة اوى اوى يا جون 

تصدق ليها معنى اكتر من الاغنية الحقيقية ههههههه
ربنا يباركك اخويا تسلم ايدك


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (28 يونيو 2009)

انت مالك ومال المدرسين لو سمحت متغلطش ههههههههههههههه انا خلانى الاتنين مدريسين بس حلوة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه

جامده يا جون 

ميررررررسى ليك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> تحفة يا جون
> 
> ضحكتني وانا زعلانة
> ...



_ده كل املى فى الحياه انىيك تكونى مبسوطة ربنا يفرح قلبيك _​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2009)

zezza قال:


> هههههههههههه
> جميلة اوى اوى يا جون
> 
> تصدق ليها معنى اكتر من الاغنية الحقيقية ههههههه
> ربنا يباركك اخويا تسلم ايدك


_مرسى جدا على مروريك الاكثر من مشرف _​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2009)

مرمورة الكركورة قال:


> انت مالك ومال المدرسين لو سمحت متغلطش ههههههههههههههه انا خلانى الاتنين مدريسين بس حلوة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



_ههههههههههههههههههه
ابقى سلمى عليهم بقى
وقوليلهم انى بحبهم اوى _​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> جامده يا جون
> 
> ...



_
كووووووووووووووووووكووووووووووووو
نورت يا كبيرررررررررررررر   الموضوع _​


----------



## نفرتاري (28 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه
لو دخل مدرس ويا سلام لو كان مشرف
هنتلم كلنا ونطرد
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
مرسى يا جون
وربنا يحمينا من الطرد ويباركك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2009)

نفرتاري قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه
> لو دخل مدرس ويا سلام لو كان مشرف
> هنتلم كلنا ونطرد
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...




_صدقينى يا اختى انا  قولت كدا وكل ده علشا ن لما جيبت حاجة للمهندسين قالو عاوزيين للمدرسيين بس 
لو فى مشرف مدرس عاوزه يعرف ان 
احلى نااااس فى الدنيا هما المدرسيين دوووووووول :t30:_​


----------



## ponponayah (28 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامدة اوووووووووووى يا جون
ميرسى ليك ضحكتنى بجد
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا عيني عليك يا جون وعلي اللي هيجرالك
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
مرسيه يا جون​*


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جامدة اوووووووووووى يا جون
> ميرسى ليك ضحكتنى بجد
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


_اى خدمة يا قمر بس ابقى تعاليلى لو طردووونى من هنااااا  دة بع العلقة التمام
 :hlp: _​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2009)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يا عيني عليك يا جون وعلي اللي هيجرالك
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مرسيه يا جون​*


_اه  منا اللى جيبت ده كله لنفسى 
يالهوى المنتدى دة فى ناس كتير تقرب لمدرسيين 
ولو مشرف طلع مدرس يالهووووووووى
انا  اللى جيب ده كله لنفسى ال يضحكو ال 
وانا   مالى ادينى هضرب    :hlp::hlp: اهوه ومش هلاقى حد يجينى 
هتيجى يا روكا
:t30:_​


----------



## Boutros Popos (28 يونيو 2009)

جميلة اوى​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2009)

boutros popos قال:


> جميلة اوى​



_مرورك الاجمل _​


----------



## tena_tntn (28 يونيو 2009)

حلوة قوى 
شكرا


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2009)

_مرسى على مروريك نورتى يا قمر ​_


----------



## abokaf2020 (28 يونيو 2009)

جامدة مووووووووووووووووت


----------



## totty (29 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههه

دى ضحكه بنص مش بربع جنيه
هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 يوليو 2009)

abokaf2020 قال:


> جامدة مووووووووووووووووت




*مرسى يا جميل على المرور*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 يوليو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامدة جدااااااااااااااا
تصدق انا زيك برضو بعز المدرسين قووووووووووى
ويمكن انا بعزهم اكتر منك كمان
لو عندك تانى عن المدرسين هات وانا معاك مش تقلق
هسيبك تتضرب بس ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## ناوناو (4 يوليو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
مالك بس ومالنا ده أحنا غلابة خالص 
خليك في حالك وخاف علي عمرك يا جون *​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 يوليو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جامدة جدااااااااااااااا
> تصدق انا زيك برضو بعز المدرسين قووووووووووى
> ويمكن انا بعزهم اكتر منك كمان
> ...


_
هو انتى  اللى طلبتى صح  ماشى وادينى هنضرب لوحدى 
اةةةةةةةةةةةةة
يا عينى والمرسيين دخلو   يا عينى عليا 
نورتى يا قمر مرسى على المرور
نوووووووووووووورتى _​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 يوليو 2009)

ناوناو قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مالك بس ومالنا ده أحنا غلابة خالص
> خليك في حالك وخاف علي عمرك يا جون *​


_
مانا  بحبهم علشان كدا بكتب فيهم شعر صح ولا غلط 
ولا ده  مش شعر 
دانا  بحب المدرسيين دول حب
ربناااااا واحدة اللى يعلم _​


----------



## +pepo+ (5 يوليو 2009)

كان نفسى اعمل الاغنيه دى من بترى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انى بحب المدرسين زيك كده بالضبط ههههههههههههههههههه
من كتر الحب النا قربت اطفش من المذكره ياراجل افتك حاجه عدله ههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ياجون ميرسى حبيبى
لو فى مدرسين هنا متزعلش هههههههههههههههههههههه دانا بحبك قوى هههههههههههههه​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 يوليو 2009)

+pepo+ قال:


> كان نفسى اعمل الاغنيه دى من بترى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انى بحب المدرسين زيك كده بالضبط ههههههههههههههههههه
> من كتر الحب النا قربت اطفش من المذكره ياراجل افتك حاجه عدله ههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى ياجون ميرسى حبيبى
> لو فى مدرسين هنا متزعلش هههههههههههههههههههههه دانا بحبك قوى هههههههههههههه​


_وانا   كما صدقنى يا بيبو 
اعمل ايه  مش عاوزين يصدقو   ليه مش عارف 
نووووووووووووورت يا جميل الموضوع​_


----------



## bent almalk (5 يوليو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


حلوه اوى جون بس ربنا يستر محدش من مدرسينك يدخل يشوفها

ربنا يباركك وحيميك*​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 يوليو 2009)

bent almalk قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> حلوه اوى جون بس ربنا يستر محدش من مدرسينك يدخل يشوفها
> ...


_لا الخوف  مش عليا انا نخلض دراسة 
ههههههههههه
الخوف  على الناس اللى بتدرس 
هههههههههههههه
ربنا يستر 
ونورتى الموضوع يا مامتى _​


----------



## twety (12 يوليو 2009)

*الحمدلله انا مش من الطايفه دى*
*بس وقت الدراسه*
*كان نفسى اطبق الكلام ده*
*هههههههههه*


----------



## johna&jesus (12 يوليو 2009)

twety قال:


> *الحمدلله انا مش من الطايفه دى*
> *بس وقت الدراسه*
> *كان نفسى اطبق الكلام ده*
> *هههههههههه*




_نورتى يا قندم الموضوع _​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههههههه

تحــــــــفه يا جون

ميررسى ليك 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## johna&jesus (12 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> هههههههههههههه​
> 
> تحــــــــفه يا جون​
> ميررسى ليك ​
> ...


 

_نورت  يا باشا_​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (13 يوليو 2009)

جون خاف على نفسك شكلك كدة عايز تدغدغ اتقى شر المدرسين لو تلاتة اتجمعو انت هتطلع من هنا على العناية المركزة علطول هههههههههههههههههه علشان تحرم تقول حاجة على المدرسين تانى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (13 يوليو 2009)

مرمورة الكركورة قال:


> جون خاف على نفسك شكلك كدة عايز تدغدغ اتقى شر المدرسين لو تلاتة اتجمعو انت هتطلع من هنا على العناية المركزة علطول هههههههههههههههههه علشان تحرم تقول حاجة على المدرسين تانى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



_لا   انا مخلص الدور والباقى عليكم انتم _
_هههههههههههههه_
_نورتى يا قمر_​


----------



## dodoz (14 يوليو 2009)

*ههههههههههه*
*حلوة قوووووووى *
*بس ربنا يستر علينا *
*على فكرة يا جماعة *
*المدرسين دوووووووول*
*احسن واجدع نااااااس*
*فى الدنيا *​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 يوليو 2009)

dodoz قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> 
> *حلوة قوووووووى *
> *بس ربنا يستر علينا *
> ...


 
_منا قولت كدا ضدقنى مرسى يا قمر على مرورك_​


----------

